# Big Macon County Alabama 8 point



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

I started the day by hunting in some recently(last February) select cut pines. Deer tend to travel them to feeding areas. I have a doe come by followed by a spike. Watch them at 10 yards as she meanders around and he shows he's tough by rubbing on trees and what not. They wander off and after about an hour of not seeing anything. I hunt my way out. I cross a dirt road onto another part of our property. The deer generally come from there into the pines and I figured I'd give it a shot by still hunting down some roads. The roads are eat up with what appear to be chase tracks...splay toed big tracks behind doe tracks. Hmmm....this is looking good. All tracks are fresh. I begin going down the road...slowly stopping and scanning left to right. To my right is another recent clear cut on the peak of a hill and to my left is one of those deep, nasty, sticker filled bottoms that southern deer love to call home. LOL! As I go down the road I see some movement to my left just off the road. I see a deer moving parallel but towards me about 20 yards off the road. I freeze and try to get a good look...well I guess it was a doe because about 5 yards behind that deer I see a deer staring at me. I see horns and know immediately that it is a shooter. Raise the rifle...find the shoulder...BAM! He takes off dragging one leg. Of course he goes all the way down into the bottom. Wait a second and walk to where he was standing. Look for blodd and start down the hill where he went...Hello! There he is. I in all honesty couldn't have told you how many points he had when I shot...you just know when he is a shooter. No ground shrinkage on this one. He actually got bigger as I got closer. Took some pics and began the drag to get his big body up out of a 45 foot bottom with 35˚ sides. 1 hour later he is in the back of the truck and on the road to be shown to the property owner. When I first saw him laying down the hill I was think 120-125...looked some more and decided maybe 130 or so. His very rough score is 143"...19-3/4" inside spread...22" neck at the smallest point and weighed 205lbs live weight. So here he is! He is the highest scoring buck I have shot.









































I always say a little hunters prayer as the season is drawing to a close that if He sees fit to give me the opportunity to kill a great buck I'll call it a year...He saw fit this year and with greatest joy and thankfulness I call my season over with two days left! I hope everyone enjoys the pics and story and to those that have some hunting left....GOOD LUCK!!! :letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Great looking Rack. Great Buck.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Look at the brow tines! Beautiful deer!


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, that's a stud. And nice looking rifle too.

Ed


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice looking deer. Great wall hanger!!!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow at the brows. Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Thats one awsome buck there! Great looking brows!


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Damnit man, great buck - congrats!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Man what a great looking deer! Congrats


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

hell of a nice deer


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, that there is a no doubt, sho nuff, shooter!!! Congrats on a great buck. What a way to end the season. Great story too, BTW.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a fine one :bowdown


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great buck. Nice report and pictures.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!!! That's a wallhanger for sure!!!!!!!

George


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on an Awesome Buck :bowdown


----------



## punisher338 (May 12, 2008)

Way to go!!:clap


----------



## Rhino (Dec 1, 2007)

That is a stud!!! I would call it quits for the year too...Congrats!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Good god at the Brow tines!!!! Nice Deer!!!! Congrats!! All the tines have a cool lookin curve to them!!!

:clap :clap


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice buck!


----------



## BIGBUCK01 (Jan 5, 2008)

Skullworks, where in macon county do you hunt?


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Great post and what an incredible buck! :clap That is a stud anywhere you go! Congrat's!!


----------



## mcole (Oct 5, 2007)

Dang....that's one fine trophy there....way to go Clarance


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh my Lord what a buck. That's one of the biggest that I've seen posted this year.

Congrats. Do you have any Idea what he'll score?


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

GOOD GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Clarence, that sunofagun is FINE! The bases on that rascal is incredible, thanks for the story and the pics. That thing'll look great on the wall, but, he would look better on mine....:bowdown


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

That's an old boy there... Congrats!!!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Way to go on such a great deer....Congrats!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

So who is going to mount your Pig ?

Very nice !


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Geronimo (1/30/2009)*Oh my Lord what a buck. That's one of the biggest that I've seen posted this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. Do you have any Idea what he'll score?




Rough score at the processor was a 143.

Scored him a bit tighter and came up with a green gross of 151-2/8".


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BIGBUCK01 (1/30/2009)*Skullworks, where in macon county do you hunt?




I hunt over by Tallassee/Monster Mountain. Just off I-85.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics next to and above a 10 point I shot in Bullock County that grossed 138. Pictures just don't do it justice.


----------



## SaltLife44 (Nov 26, 2007)

Man thats an awesome lookin deer.

Congrats:clap


----------



## N65TH (Feb 3, 2009)

Congrats, awesome buck :clap

:usaflag


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Just finished the score...ended up 146-3/8 for a B&C Gross score. Just heard back from a biologist that I sent pictures of the jawbone/teeth to...he said the buck was 6+ years old. I feel even more grateful to have been able to take such a veterans of the woods. Thanks for all the compliments and views!:letsdrink


----------

